# FPS Berechnung



## Viktim (5. Jul 2016)

Hallo,

@Flown hat mir ein echt super Tutorial gezeigt, um JavaSpiele zu Programmieren...
Allerdings ist dort eine Zeile, die ich nicht verstehe, die dort und irgendwie nirgens anders erklährt wird:

```
fps = ((long) 1e9) / delta;
```
was ist dieses 1e9??


----------



## thecain (5. Jul 2016)

1*10^9


----------



## Flown (5. Jul 2016)

E-Notation heißt nichts anderes als m * 10^x. In dem Fall ist 10^-9 eine Nanosekunde.


----------



## Viktim (5. Jul 2016)

Java kann ein e Auflösen?  das ist ja cool 
Vielen dank ihr beiden


----------



## JCODA (5. Jul 2016)

Das ist die wissenschaftliche Schreibweise für 10 hoch 9, die Anzahl der Nanosekunden einer Sekunde. 
Diese Art der FPS-Berechnung ist allerdings nicht sehr schön, da nur ein Frame zur Berechnung benutzt wird. Besser wird es, wenn man solange deltas aufaddiert, bis eine Sekunde erreicht ist und innerhalb die frames zählen.


----------

